
OS X Lion Now Available in the US Mac App Store - thisisblurry
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/os-x-lion/id444303913?mt=12
======
bengl3rt
I'll echo what I said on the Siracusa thread: Has everyone managed to overlook
how patently awful and useless Mission Control is on multiple monitors?

Whereas in the Spaces view in Snow Leopard I could move a window to a
different space AND a different monitor with a quick drag, Mission Control
doesn't allow this - I have to first move the window to the correct "Desktop",
then exit MC and drag it to the correct monitor. Full Screen Apps are
similarly useless on multiple monitors - regardless of which monitor the
window originates on, clicking the full screen button returns it to whatever
display is designated "primary". Even worse, while you're in full screen on
one display, the others become useless as it blocks them out with Apple's new
favorite canvas texture. Why? At first I thought all this was intentional and
that Apple was leaving multi-monitor users in the dust to focus on Macs that
are very close to iOS devices (11" Macbook Air comes to mind), but today they
also announced a new Cinema Display that lets you daisy chain two monitors off
a single Thunderbolt port. Clearly it's still a mode of operation they intend
to support for some time - so why have they crippled it so horribly in this
release?

~~~
vito
I wish they would go the xmonad route, and simply treat each display as an
independent "workspace container". Being able to switch independently (and
still use the other display when using a fullscreen app) is a huge
productivity gain.

~~~
bengl3rt
This past week a co-worker introduced me to Moom... he said it was the closest
he would ever get to xmonad on the Mac:

<http://manytricks.com/moom/>

------
blinkingled
How is the backwards compatibility in general? I got a Oracle 10g database
running on SL that I am particularly worried about.

I got it anyways - will have to do a full backup and find out I suppose.

Speaking of 4GB downloads - OS X still does not have something like
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Background_Intelligent_Transfer...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Background_Intelligent_Transfer_Service)
which can utilize priorities, throttling and do idle bandwidth downloads. That
means my VOIP calls are screwed until the download is done. Even any of the
Apple routers don't do QoS stuff I guess.

[Edit] Apparently the backwards compat is not good enough for Oracle :( -

-bash: ulimit: max user processes: cannot modify limit: Invalid argument oracle@~$ sqlplus / as sysdba Segmentation fault: 11 oracle@~$

[Edit2] And the scrollbars are throwing me off but there is a setting to
revert to old behavior. Xcode no longer works, JVM was removed and downloaded
when I tried to use it - App Store doesn't seem to have a 10.7 compatible
XCode update yet.

Ho hum for the most part and even nightmarish for people using Xcode.

~~~
masklinn
> Xcode is no longer there

It was never part of the base install so that's unsurprising.

> App Store doesn't seem to have a 10.7 compatible XCode update yet.

> Ho hum for the most part and even nightmarish for people using Xcode.

Thanks for being the coalmine canary, I'll be waiting for next week as
planned.

~~~
jonknee
> It was never part of the base install so that's unsurprising.

No, but it was always included along with the install disks. No install disks
this time and no X Code. It's worth mentioning.

~~~
masklinn
I fail to see how it's worth mentioning. Xcode not being included in the Lion
DMG is not surprising, it's "no shit": Xcode was never in the OSX image in the
first place, why would Lion be any different?

The only difference is that 4.1 is not released yet, and thus not currently
available. That's it. That it's not part of lion (let alone installed by
default) is anything but surprising.

~~~
Johngibb
XCode was in fact always included with the OS X images.

~~~
masklinn
No. Xcode was on a separate disk, never on OSX's. Again, Xcode was never a
part of the base install or of the OSX image.

edit: wow, is that how low HN has sunk, voting down reality-based statements
and voting up complete nonsense?

~~~
commandar
It helps when your "reality-based statements" are factually true.

"You may also be able to install Xcode 3.2 from your Mac OS X 10.6 DVD and
then run Software Update to get the latest version."

<http://guide.macports.org/chunked/installing.xcode.html>

" There’s actually a third version—Xcode 2.0 shipped on the original Tiger
installation DVDs back in April. "

[http://www.macworld.com/article/46286/2005/08/installxcode.h...](http://www.macworld.com/article/46286/2005/08/installxcode.html)

etc. It's been on every OS X install disc I've used, which goes back to about
10.4.

------
jamesu
I feel greatly let down by the Calendar and Address book apps. The whole
"looks like a real office object" metaphor reminds me too much of Microsoft
Bob.

Also the menu to select calendars feels poorly designed and doesn't always
update correctly. The default view in mail is practically useless to me as
often i tend to sort messages by date, person, or subject in order to find
stuff.

So in some regards a step forwards, in others a step back.

~~~
lean
A show of hands, does anyone use these apps?

I haven't used anything but a web interface for webapps for a while now. iCal
and Address Book are always among the first things deleted by me on a new OSX
install.

~~~
X-Istence
I use those apps. I prefer not to use web based applications.

------
ComputerGuru
For all the Mac Developers on ADC: This is, to the best of my knowledge and
according to reports from other developers, the same as the GM release on July
1st. If you have that, you already have the final.

~~~
sleepyhead
Should have known that before I clicked 'buy'. Glad I own Apple shares so I
can make a profit from my unnecessary purchase.

~~~
ryannielsen
If you'd redeemed the codes Apple gave you as a registered developer, you
wouldn't have been able to buy Lion – it was already purchased by your last
redemption code and, like all previously purchased App Store apps, clicking
that button would simply have re-downloaded the app (or, in this case, Lion's
installer).

------
ry0ohki
The reversing of the scrolling direction is certainly going to take a lot of
getting used to. The new way feels semi-natural with the track pad, but with a
mouse wheel not so much.

~~~
quux
Give it a week. After a couple of days your mind flips and suddenly the old
way seems wrong.

~~~
rimantas
An hour or so was enough for me. Just one thing to unserdtand: you are moving
_content_ , not the window above it. It's much easier to get if you ever used
any new touchscreen devices.

And the old way _is_ wrong—the viewport never moves as we scroll so we were
always moving content. Just get used to inverted scheme.

------
cstuder
There are new MacBook Airs too: <http://www.apple.com/macbookair/> (With a
currently somewhat broken webpage.)

And new Mac Minis (Whose pages are also currently broken...)

~~~
scottschulthess
I wish they would add the backlit keyboards in some manner to the Airs

~~~
ionfish
They have.

<http://www.apple.com/macbookair/features.html#backlit>

------
protomyth
Xcode is free for Lion
<http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/xcode/id448457090?mt=12>

------
gte910h
If you are a windows user and adore the scrolling functionality:

    
    
      WheelUp::
      Send {WheelDown}
      Return
    
      WheelDown::
      Send {WheelUp}
      Return
    

Autohotkey is your savior :OD

------
phillmv
Can anyone tell me if homebrew still works on it? What about macvim, rvm,
mysql binaries, etc?

Waiting is always the hardest part :P.

~~~
siong1987
before upgrading, make sure that you can install xcode lion as well. old xcode
won't work on lion.

macvim with janus plugin crashes like hell.

~~~
masklinn
Yeah that's what I'm waiting for: the state of Xcode 4 for lion (is it free,
or still $5?) and the macports update.

~~~
nicolasp
Apparently installing MacPorts from SVN should work, although it's a bit more
of a hassle: [http://blog.affien.com/archives/2011/03/10/macports-on-
lion-...](http://blog.affien.com/archives/2011/03/10/macports-on-lion-mac-
os-x-10-7/)

~~~
danieldk
Installing MacPorts is easy, however, be aware that some ports do not compile
yet. Some of them have bugs filed against them, but given the NDA, MacPort
developers could not fix them until Lion was out.

------
tree_of_item
Tried to update to Lion: couldn't do it.

Tried to update Snow Leopard so I could update to Lion: computer now kernel
panics on boot.

Tried to reinstall Snow Leopard from DVD: turns out the disk drive is broken.

Tried to install a Linux distro from a USB key: turns out they're nearly
impossible to boot on a Mac. Still haven't figured out how to do it.

This went well.

~~~
tedkalaw
I tried to install Lion after purchasing it from the App Store. It kernel
panicked during install and then TRAPPED ME at the installer. Despite
restarting, using disk utility, etc, I was stuck.

I erased the partition and tried to install again. Kernel panic. I tried
putting Lion on a USB drive. Again, kernel panic

In my desperation I just kept running the installer over and over again and
ONE TIME it worked. I was so pleased - until it kernel panicked on restart.

Still, it's working now. It will kernel panic every now and then. When I look
at the logs for the kernel panics, the last kext loaded almost always has to
do with networking/WIFI. This seems to be a relatively common.

~~~
gcr
Was SL more stable?

------
bodyfour
"The software could not be verified. It may have been corrupted or tampered
with during downloading."

Not off to a great start here... Anybody else having this problem?

[edit: deleted it; downloaded it again from my employers network (completely
different ISP just in case a particular CDN had a bad copy. Same problem!
Starting to think there's a bug in the installer or something...]

~~~
LeeUmm
I'm having the same issue so came here to search.

Downloaded it twice and get the exact same error. Deleted and removed from
trash the first time.

 _Edit_ Reboot your machine. That worked for me. I can now install fine with
the same 'corrupt' file I had before.

~~~
bodyfour
I found an Apple Support thread where some others are reporting the same
issue: <https://discussions.apple.com/message/15660833#15660833>

I posted my md5's of the internal .dmg's from the download there. They're
different from the two unsuccessful downloads but I suspect that's just App
Store watermarking because they differ in so many places. Maybe someone here
on HN knows the real story though.

~~~
bodyfour
Nope, no watermarking. My third download worked and I got an InstallESD.dmg
md5 of b5d3753c62bfb69866e94dca9336a44a. Googling for that it seems to match
what the torrent sites are serving up for the Gold Master build.

It's odd that I had two failed downloads in a row... Either an app store bug
or this MBP is maybe having memory issues or something. It's odd because I
haven't had any issues like that before, and I tax it quite a bit.

Or maybe this was just Apple's way of making me rationalize a MacBook Air
purchase :-)

------
awflick
Word of warning just by chance my OSX hard disk was corrupted today. Luckily I
had my Snow Leopard OSX disk so that I could use the disk utility to check
what the problem was and attempt a repair. I had to reformat but it has made
me think that keeping the disk around would be a good idea.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
I suspect that Apple would suggest that that was what Time Machine was for.

But physical media is still nice. Supposedly you'll be able to buy a USB
install for $69 next month.

~~~
napierzaza
_clap clap clap_

You're right. They're destroying people's information to make a few hundred
dollars. Do you distill rain water because of the fluoride as well?

Things break, it's unfortunate.

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
I'm sorry, I have genuinely no idea what you're talking about.

------
gmurphy
A small word of warning: I mostly use Windows 7 on my MacBook Air, but I
decided to upgrade anyway. Unfortunately for me, the upgrade rendered my
Bootcamp partition inaccessible (it doesn't show up in startup disks, and does
show up in Disk Utility, but cannot be repaired).

~~~
owyn
Wow, thanks for the warning. I was just about to upgrade. I have an entire
drive devoted to Boot Camp I'll probably be okay? It looks like there is one
error situation detected during install:

<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4649>

The anandtech review implies that boot camp assistant works and the boot camp
drivers (a separate download) are now 4.0 but I can't actually find them, I
assume the apple updater has them.

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/4485/back-to-the-mac-
os-x-107-...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4485/back-to-the-mac-
os-x-107-lion-review/20)

I suspect it is probably because Lion adds a new Recovery Partition, and when
it redoes the partition layout it doesn't take the boot camp partition into
account. That's kind of a scary oversight.

~~~
gmurphy
Many other people have had success, but so far there doesn't seem to be a
common thread between the people who've had failures.

------
mars
i installed the developer preview of os-x lion some weeks ago. following are
my first impressions. let me know how you think...

performance: at first i thought lions performance sucks, but mdworker and
kextcache processes are re-initializing spotlight right after installation
which slows down the system and heats up the cpu. after two hours of fan-noise
and heat the system seems to be fine and is running smoothly now.

mail: the new mail is great. finally email conversations are grouped. it
features a new 3-column view, which imho is sub-optimal when working with
loads of emails. fortunately the classic view also supports grouped
conversations. i like

launchpad: well guys. this is a super use-less feature, as i setup my
application folder as a dock-folder anyhow. for me at least there's no need to
have an ios view of apps on a desktop computer or notebook.

mission control: this actually combines spaces and expose. unfortunately it
adds nothing to my personal workflow as i rarely use those features.

calendar: the new calendar is actually a huge disappointment as i'm working
with mutliple calendars of different people (synched via google calendar).
it's not possible anymore to permanently display the list of calendars in a
sidebar. this suxx big time. besides that the switching of calendars with the
new dropdown kind of list is totally unreliable and the calendars don't seem
to update properly when working with multiple windows :( i'll probably have to
switch to google calendar or something else. any recommendations for a good
calendar desktop app for os-x which can handle multiple gcal accounts?

trim support for ssd: finally there's trim support for ssd drives. this is
totally overdue since windows and linux support this since quite a long time.
i know that this is more a long term performance feature, but actually hoped
that this would increase my ssd performance. unfortunately the xbench results
did not get any better. sidenode: i'm not really convinced from the ssd
performance under os-x (maybe it's the apple ssds which aren't that good, but
colleagues have much much better results with linux).

versions the integrated document versioning is quite cool and i'm sure this
will save my __* at some point in the future :)

conclusion well as stated above there are some good things about lion like
mail, versions and trim support, but also several downsides. i actually
expected more and am a bit disappointed. there are also some other features,
like fullscreen support for apps and airdrop which i didnt really test yet...

cheers

~~~
masklinn
> mail: the new mail is great. finally email conversations are grouped.

Is it grouped with the email you sent as well? Because shitty threaded convos
(all mails you received) have been available since forever ago.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Yes, but by default, no.

There's a button called "show related messages" which will show your replies,
forwards, and whatnot in the list.

~~~
masklinn
Now _that_ is an improvement worth upgrading for, if you can show GMail-style
convos with the whole back-and-forth.

------
Emore
It's available globally. At least if I'm allowed to extrapolate from {US, UK,
Sweden}.

~~~
cmontgomeryb
Doesn't seem to be available for me (UK, 13:45).

~~~
Emore
If you search for "Lion" it's there. It doesn't seem to be under "Featured"
yet.

------
sigzero
Does Lion "reset" the file system? I have stuff like Perl and Python that I
installed myself. Some stuff resides in /usr/local/bin and other stuff in
~/Library/.

Was wondering if that all got wiped on the install?

~~~
ben1040
All my /usr/local remained intact on upgrade.

I believe this was the standard behavior with an upgrade install on previous
OS X releases, and it got moved out of the way when you did an "archive and
install."

I couldn't even find an option to archive and install on Lion, does it even
exist? I would rather have done that and gotten rid of all the cruft I've
accumulated.

~~~
sigzero
I was thinking of the cruft as well. But don't want to lose my iTunes settings
etc.

------
c1sc0
Anyone been running Xcode on Lion? I've kind of ignored the seeds & would like
to know if it's safe to update my dev workstation, or wait until after a few
updates?

~~~
danieldk
Lion + Xcode 4.1 GM crashes a few times per day while doing C++ coding on a
fairly small project. Besides that, I do not see Xcode 4.1 in the App Store
yet, so it's currently only available with a Mac Developer Account.

~~~
megablast
If it is anything like last time, you will have to get this new OS for the
next version for Xcode. Which sucks, since you already have to update itunes
and your devices. It is turning into a few hours project to update everything.

------
rrrazdan
Anyone have any idea on how I can redeem the "free Lion upgrade" on my newly
bought Mac?

~~~
D4236
Looks like you can punch your serial here:

[http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-
APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?...](http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-
APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?partNumber=MD202Z/A)

~~~
rrrazdan
Apparently I cant and the links arent available for India right now.
<http://www.apple.com/in/macosx/uptodate/>

------
pwthornton
You can now get a Mac Mini with discrete graphics. If the hard drive can be
replaced -- unlike the iMac -- I'd be tempted to do a Mac Mini with discrete
graphics, 8 GB ram and an SSD.

Apple now offers a SSD option, but it's a $600 upgrade.

------
Nemisis7654
I have been a Windows user since I started using computers. I am thinking of
purchasing a Macbook Air. As a young programmer (going into fifth year of
college), would anyone recommend this laptop?

~~~
dgallagher
From my personal experience, I liked coding Python with Textmate on a MBA, but
not Objective-C with Xcode. Py/Text didn't take up much space and was easy to
work with. Obj-C/Xcode demand lots of real-estate space, so the tiny screen
was a hinderance.

So I'd advise that if you have a language that's 'tiny' and a minimalist
editor, you'll probably do fine on a MBA. If the language and editor take up
lots of space, I'd stay away and go with something that has a bigger screen
(exception if you plan on using an external monitor).

~~~
Nemisis7654
I am mainly an Android developer and use Eclipse, which is by no means
light...So I guess, in this case, I should stay away from the MBA?

~~~
dgallagher
A good test would be to try out the MBA's resolution on your current display,
and work with Eclipse in it. 1366x768 for the 11 inch, and 1440x900 for the
13.

~~~
andrewf
Fonts and interface chrome always seem to take up a _tiny_ bit more space on
OS X. Not usually an issue but I'd take it into account if, on Windows, a
given res is barely usable.

I have a 13-inch air; the pixels are _tiny_. If you try 1440x900 on a large
monitor, bear in mind smaller fonts may not be using once you shrink down to
laptop size.

Apple stores seem pretty liberal about machine use (notwithstanding the guy
being prosecuted for installing webcam upload software on a store's
machines..) - maybe you could download Mac Eclipse to a USB key and try it out
on a machine?

------
cube
Nice update, but I hate how they changed spaces. No grid possible anymore?! I
relied heavily on switching between spaces in a non-linear way.

------
ANH
I've been using the developer previews, including the GM, and OpenGL
performance seems to be better. Haven't run any proper tests, but my 3D stuff
does seem zippier in most cases. Still, I'll probably wait until XCode
functions okay before overwriting my Snow Leopard install.

~~~
postit
No full opengl 3.0 support. I'm a bit disappointed

~~~
astrange
Lion fully supports OpenGL 3.2 Core Profile, but not Compatibility Profile. If
you're checking the version in OpenGL Extensions Viewer, get v4 and change to
Core profile.

------
kaffeinecoma
Hmm, my two-finger swipe to move back/forward in browser history via Magic
Mouse seems to invoke Spaces/Mission Control now. Anyone know how to fix that?
Or what the new gesture for browser nav might be? I don't see anything helpful
in System Prefs for that.

------
lachyg
Not working for me at the moment (Error: 100). Anyone else the same?

Edit: In Australia

~~~
masnick
Working fine for me, just started the download. 1 hour remaining...

Edit: I'm in the US.

------
mml
Bleh, GM users can't download it (there's a newer version installed(!?))

c'est la vie.

~~~
mmariani
If you have the GM installed there's no need to download the new released
version. The build numbers are the same.

~~~
orenmazor
came here to find this out myself.

that means that crash I've been seeing is TotalFinder's fault.

------
blaenk
Does anyone know if there's a way to download it on one mac, and somehow
transfer it to another so that one doesn't have to download it multiple times
through the mac app store?

~~~
famousactress
Yep. It's covered briefly in the linked review, but the download just puts an
item in your Applications folder that can be copied to whatever and installed
wherever. The license agreement even okays it for a few machines, I believe.

~~~
blaenk
Thank you very much!

------
wesley
Does anyone know of a scanner software that supports 8ish year old scanners?
(epson in particular)

Since rosetta is not supported any longer, lots of scanners will not be
working..

~~~
Jakob
Vuescan supports a lot of scanners:

<http://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/vuescan.htm#supported>

------
harto
I never got around to upgrading from 10.5 - does anyone know if there's a way
to upgrade straight to this new release? (Guessing probably not.)

------
benhebert
I just installed it now. I run a dual screen iMac at work, but a 13 inch MB
Pro at home. I think it will be a lot more useful with the macbook.

------
sgt
I'm not going to buy it unless I can buy a DVD with OS X Lion on it. Too much
to transfer over a poor bandwidth mobile connection.

~~~
rtrunck
If you can make it to an Apple store you can apparently download it from
there. [http://9to5mac.com/2011/07/19/apple-retail-has-3-lion-
instal...](http://9to5mac.com/2011/07/19/apple-retail-has-3-lion-install-
images-and-a-possible-dedicated-lion-caching-server/)

------
mitchty
Anyone that has it, will it fit on a 4g usb stick or should I buy an 8 before
I get home?

~~~
callahad
Disk Utility refused to write the image to a 4 GB stick, complaining about
limited space. An 8 GB stick worked just fine.

~~~
mitchty
Looks like its a 4.18g uncompressed disk image actually.

------
machosx
It's out in the UAE too. Really excited for this. Can't wait to install it.

------
coderdude
Not being a Mac user, is this significant? Like when Windows is released?

~~~
mitchty
For most users no, but for $30 its kind of hard to make excuses not to
upgrade.

I'm a huge fan of the ASLR and sandboxing changes so security wise there are
good reasons to upgrade.

~~~
trotsky
What sandbox changes did they make? Is that the app store apps can't open
documents without a user selecting them in a file chooser thing?

~~~
mitchty
I think that is unsigned apps require the extra dialogs/etc...

[http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Securi...](http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Security/Conceptual/CodeSigningGuide/Introduction/Introduction.html)

That has the most info, i'm digging through the changes.

------
scottschulthess
I really wish there was a way to name spaces in Mission Control

------
arihant
It's available on Indian store too. I guess this is global.

------
knowtheory
I'm a bit bummed out that i have to either buy multiple copies of the upgrade,
or figure out how to enable my account across my wife's machine and the other
machines i have. :(

I was quite liking the unrestricted installs for 30$

~~~
btucker
As far as I know, Mac OS X has always been sold with a single machine license
(unless you bought the Family multi-pack).

~~~
knowtheory
As far as i recall, Snow Leopard was unlimited installs, that or i did toss in
the extra 10-20$ for unlimited installs, i don't recall exactly (i do
definitely recall buying a family pack for Leopard).

Regardless, where is that option now?

Edit: what the hell? -1 for saying that i prefer the family pack?

~~~
masklinn
> As far as i recall, Snow Leopard was unlimited installs

The license was for a single machine. If you wanted to install it on multiple
machine, you were _supposed_ to get a family pack (5 machines).

Lion is single-user (since it's tied to an iTunes Store account), and up to 5
machines at the same time (all machines on which the account is active).

~~~
ugh
That can’t be it. The App Store license allows you to install apps on all Macs
you own or control (that would include his wife’s Mac), i.e. an unlimited
number of Macs. That’s for personal use.

~~~
masklinn
> The App Store license allows you to install apps on all Macs you own or
> control

yeah I saw that in the Ars review. But I think your iTunes account can only be
active on 5 machines, so you'd have to burn the dmg to a disk and install it
on the supplementary machines (or remove auth)

> that would include his wife’s Mac

iTunes can switch accounts trivially, so that's not a problem: open his
account on his wife's mac, update the OS, done.

~~~
ugh
iTunes does activations. The Mac App Store does not. You log into the Mac App
Store with your Apple ID, that has nothing to do with iTunes. It wouldn’t make
any sense to allow you to only activate five Macs for the App Store, given the
license.

edit: Hey dude who downvoted, I made a factual claim. I have no problem with
downvoting wrong factual claims but if you do you should at least clarify what
is wrong.

~~~
masklinn
I did not downvote you, but you're wrong all the same: MAS is a frontend to a
sub-section of the iTunes Store. Similar to the iOS AppStore (which is a part
of iTunes on computers, but a separate store on iPhones or iPads). In fact, if
you have a tracing firewall you can see it send requests to itunes's servers.

And as far as I know MAS does the exact same thing as iTunes: you can
authorize an account on 5 machines at a time.

~~~
ugh
I most certainly wasn't trying to make any claims about the technical
infrastructure. Sure, MAS and iTunes use the same, no question, I wasn't
trying to deny that. But are there activations? That's the question. iTunes
has all this UI for managing activations, the MAS has not. You can't activate
computers, you can't deactivate computers. Then there's the different license.
It wouldn't make any sense if you had a limited number of activations given
the license.

I see no reason to believe why there should be activations in the MAS. Using
the same infrastructure doesn't mean anything.

------
mml
just installed on a second mac, notice that airdrop is nowhere to be seen
(though it's on the GM).

~~~
masklinn
It's in the Lion features page, so it's probably there. But not all models are
supported:

    
    
        AirDrop
    
        supports the following Mac models:
    
        * MacBook Pro (Late 2008 or newer)
        * MacBook Air (Late 2010 or newer)
        * MacBook (Late 2008 or newer)
        * iMac (Early 2009 or newer)
        * Mac mini (Mid 2010 or newer)
        * Mac Pro (Early 2009 with AirPort Extreme card, or Mid 2010)

~~~
mml
dammit, my mbp2,2 apparently doesn't make the cut. too bad. will have to go
buy a new one :)

------
jason_tko
So... alright. Who's going first?

~~~
thenduks
Been running the GM seed for quite a while now. Everything has gone smoothly.

~~~
nc
Any idea on how to upgrade from the GM seed to final. It says I have a newer
version and can't install it.

~~~
kristofferR
They're exactly the same version actually, if you have GM you already have the
Lion availiable on the Mac App Store now.

However, by pressing Option (Alt) when clicking the Buy button, you can
download Lion again for free if you have GM installed.

------
mindhunter
"Preparing to install. Your computer will restart automaticly."

Wait - what? Didn't they say update without restart? I told all my friends how
cool it is - the first OS updating itself without a restart.

....

"Click Restart to install Mac OS X."

Okay.jpg

~~~
ugh
They never said that.

~~~
rimantas
It was a bit more subtle. I think the point was, that you don't have to
restart your machine to begin the installation.

~~~
daeken
That's new? The Windows and Linux camps have had that for >6 years.

~~~
danieldk
If your kernel is updated, you need to reload the kernel in some manner. Linux
has kexec, but requires you to shut down services and reload the kernel
nonetheless.

~~~
daeken
But you can certainly _start_ the upgrade. You can perform the majority of it,
in fact.

